# Smudgey had a celeb fan.



## peaches

:lol2: Yup that's right...........Clarissa Dickson Wright thought he was lovely. She has a Lurcher too, was chatting to her at the Bath & West Show yesterday.

Had a lovely day up there this year, was a really good show, lots to see. Wolves were great, huge vulture too.

The kids had a fab time running about with the Beagles from the Ilminster Hunt - Smudge was longing to join in - bless!

But he had plenty of backsides to sniff up there aswell - never known so many dogs there!!

Hubby got sunburnt aswell as pissed - well cider was cheaper than soft drink. lol


----------



## joestan80

oooookkkkkkk


----------

